# Pagini Zonda & Carrera GT



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Some serious horsepower from the weekend! (plus a couple of me in the ring with the BIG BOYS!)


































































































As you can see - I left them for dead :smokin:


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

ill have a mini 

lol. i love the zonda.
great pics.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

WHERE WAS THIS!!!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Mook,

not far from Aberdeen in a small village called Alford - must have been about 2 million quids woth of cars on the track at one point!

Zonda
Carrera GT
Racing Jag XJR15
XJ220
Diabo
Murcialago
about 8 Ferarri's
....

and of course the GTR


----------



## chad (Jul 24, 2005)

cool is it every year is was it a one off


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Damn that Zonda is one sweet looking machine! I heard it goes OK as well. 

Cya O!


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

It looks like a family saloon took a wrong turn in picture 8  

Vincenzo


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

awesome event

but


whats this?


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Looks like the back end of the Jag XJR15


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it just gets madder and madder!!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Chad - it's an annual event. 

Skyline 501 - my map reading skills ain't the best - lol  

Mook - it's the XJR15 - I'd never come across this before - I once saw the XJR13 at goodwood festival of speed a few years back, but this thing was absolutely mental!! :smokin: :smokin: 










I'll post some better pics of the big cat later


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

theres a fuc.king lotus carlton there too :shock:

i can't believe the sheer quality of cars there. i hate you so godamn much!


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> awesome event
> 
> but
> 
> ...




Thats the new porsche GT!!!!  

check the link

http://www2.me.porsche.com/english/pme/carreragt/default.htm


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

if you think the lotus carlton is rare - there were two of them there  

but the drivers were f8nnying about the track


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

yip this IS a carrera GT 








are these rare then? - I though there were a few in the southern counties??


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

duka said:


> if you think the lotus carlton is rare - there were two of them there
> 
> but the drivers were f8nnying about the track



TWO

for gods sake man, next thing you'll be telling me there was a countach hiding somwhere.....


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

As far as i know yep they are. the only one ive seen is in the porsche showroon in west london!! and it looks awsome!!!!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ma1lik said:


> As far as i know yep they are. the only one ive seen is in the porsche showroon in west london!! and it looks awsome!!!!!!


my big red arrow was pointing to something a lot more impressive


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

mook - there were two countachs there last year and F40 + newer counterpart F50 - my fave prancing horse was a 288, but it was a left hooker


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i thought northerners were supposed to be poor!  

i've been to Auoitalia shows at Brooklands and stanford hall for the last 5 years and NEVER seen a selection of machinary that conclusive.

you sir are a lucky boy!

mookijealous


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

we are poor up in drizzle land 

like most places there are always some lucky indivuduals who have a suite of exotic toys - I'm glad to say that the Zonda owner switched off the traction control for the 1st time and has the tail hanging well out :smokin: :smokin: most never drive these car anywhere near the limits  

then he said *"I'm not a racing driver you know!"*


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Boys, he's from aberdeen, not quite a oil rich as Saudi but not bad and there's basically sweet FA to spend your money on other than cars


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

I'm going to change my pants now.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

oh yeah, I forgot that enicem - aberdeen, the oil capital of europe with an airport that shuts at 10:30 and a runway so short it can only land bi-planes!!

here you go mook :smokin:


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

woaaah! awsome pics are cars!! love that porsche!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Duka,
Wow!
Glad to see you cleaned up on track  
Can you let me know when this is on next year - I'd like to arrange a trip back for that


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Awesome pics of some amazing cars :smokin:


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

xjr-15 WOW


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Bean - it's usually the 2nd last weekend in July - they are a LOT of cars which get rolled out of their climate controlled garages (mine included!! :smokin: ) for an afternoons stroll round a small sprint track. 

Complete range of motoring heritage, from 1890's steam cars right up to modern day supercars.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2004)

That is some stunning cars there Duka. 

My old boss had some fantastic cars. I've not seen him in years, but I'm guessing most of those top end cars were his. I remember he used to attend that show regularly. 

Some of the cars he had when I worked for him were:- Porsche GT3, 911 Turbo, Ferrari F40, 360 Mondena (standard + a race version), Bentley, DB7 Vantage, a few XJ220's, Lotus Carlton, Lotus esprit V8, a heap of old racing Jags, & my personal favourite was the Maclaren F1 GTR ......list list goes on & on.  

I gotta hand it to him though, he does give them some stick and not just hide them away in a darkened warehouse.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Ricky - think some of the cars there might have been you old bosses _and_ his wifes Aston. Although he wasn't giving the XJ220 any stick as it's just so massive compared to the small track


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

****! Why didn't I go!    
I live about 15 miles down from Alford.
Me and my Dad were supposed to be going , and i was hoping i'd be able to sit in an R34 aswell as other Exotic cars.
Duka are you going to Goodwood Festival of Speed?
If you are then we could meet up and go tear arsing up there.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice pics mate and have the gtr anyday


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Yum @ the Zonda. 

one day, maybe?.................


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

at £390k, that day may be some time off for most of us


----------

